# Monitor Drahtlos am Pc



## druckgott (14. August 2004)

Hi hat jemand eine Ahnung ob es soetwas gibt das ich meinen Monitor drahtlos am Pc anschliesen kann und z.B. TV schaun kann?

MFG
druckgott


----------



## SpitfireXP (16. August 2004)

Drahtlos? Mit Batterie oder was? 

Spaß beiseite... Mir ist keine Möglichkeit bekannt, das Bild drahtlos zu übertragen. Für das TV ja, aber Monitor?


----------



## druckgott (16. August 2004)

Jo wenn es einen Adapter von S-Video bzw. Video auf VGA also dem Monitor anschluss geben würde währe das ja auch kein problem!

Vielleicht weiß ja jemand sowas?

MFG
druckgott


----------



## twebworld (2. September 2004)

Ich glaub das geht nicht weil die Performance momentan durch die andere Art der Datenübertragung zu stark leiden würde.


----------

